# How To Become An Ugly Stepmother



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I am considering one of my costumes for the future is that of Cinderella's Ugly Stepmother.

I do not sew and I don't want to have a costumer make the costume from scratch. TOO EXPENSIVE.

I have not seen any costumes on the net that have that specific type of costumes.

Any tips on what I need and how to go about it in order to accomplish creating this character?

I have a sample picture in My Future Costumes Album.

Thanks.


----------



## Mangle the ultimate (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi, I know it’s been like 10 years since this post but if you still want to do this costume you could commotion someone to make it, or maybe you can buy one from eBay now or something, if you also want to add your own twist on this the make the stepmother really ugly you could look up some tutorials on how to make things like unibrows, fake yellow teeth and other stuff like that to


----------

